# Need help with k46 trans on my YT4500



## javajoe (Nov 29, 2011)

Little hauler was a great tractor. Little did I know that it wasn't up to the job that it was advertised to do: hauling wood and limbs, mowing up hills. Gave me good service for 5 years. But now the k46 is dying.

I am thinking of re-building it. I have no tractor mechanical expertise but have seen the great posts by others on re-building k46. I haven't lifter her up to look yet, but is removing transaxle easy and obvious? Is there anything I need to do first? 
Also, can a k66 transaxle fit on this machine and is it worth thinking about? Or just doing the k46 parts and running it for five more years. She's given me great service and is still fresh otherwise.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

javajoe said:


> Little hauler was a great tractor. Little did I know that it wasn't up to the job that it was advertised to do: hauling wood and limbs, mowing up hills. Gave me good service for 5 years. But now the k46 is dying.
> 
> I am thinking of re-building it. I have no tractor mechanical expertise but have seen the great posts by others on re-building k46. I haven't lifter her up to look yet, but is removing transaxle easy and obvious? Is there anything I need to do first?
> Also, can a k66 transaxle fit on this machine and is it worth thinking about? Or just doing the k46 parts and running it for five more years. She's given me great service and is still fresh otherwise.



Welcome to the Forum!..javajoe.. You might want to try a new belt first if you are doing a lot of hauling with it..


----------

